# Single sex nights that aren't named quite right...



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Just because I wanted to throw the grenade in here that hasn't been thrown in a while...

One of my wife's coworkers posted a "So Ladies, who would be interested in a Ladies poker night?" to presumably all her coworkers Facebook pages. It was somehow lost on all of them when one of the first replies, from the original poster, that was quite well received, was lets invite so and so guy because "It would be great to have a MAN serve us snacks and drinks."


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Forward the email to the HR department and see how well it goes over.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Just because I wanted to throw the grenade in here that hasn't been thrown in a while...
> 
> One of my wife's coworkers posted a "So Ladies, who would be interested in a Ladies poker night?" to presumably all her coworkers Facebook pages. It was somehow lost on all of them when one of the first replies, from the original poster, that was quite well received, was lets invite so and so guy because "It would be great to have a MAN serve us snacks and drinks."


Are they single ladies?


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm not sure i understand what the issue is here...


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I'm not sure i understand what the issue is here...


Women pretending they have testicles. As a woman - JMO.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Are they single ladies?


Mixed, but they tend to surround themselves with drama. As it stands right now, I'm not worried about my wife doing anything wrong, it's more the whole lack of truth in advertising, and none of them even noticing it.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

LOL...I'm not sure why you were given the 'advice' to show it to HR. This was done on FACEBOOK and sent to the ladies she WORKS with, it wasn't posted on the company website nor was it a poster she hung up at work. How the hell does HR even fit INTO the equation? 

I see nothing wrong with having a house boy serve hors d'oeuvres and drinks. But if he looks like the red-headed guy from Revenge of the Nerds, I vote for getting my own drinks and snacks.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure what the problem is, other than it sounding a little immature. If they can find a willing dude to serve drinks and snacks, that's his prerogative. If he's single and looking, it might even be beneficial to him.

I would not like my wife attending something like that, I suppose, but other than that, to each their own.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Prodigal said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure i understand what the issue is here...
> ...


What? Ladies want a ladies night and they are talking a little chit in good fun. I still don't see what the issue is.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> lets invite so and so guy because "It would be great to have a MAN serve us snacks and drinks."


Serve, fine, but was it specified who was to actually make the sammiches?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

alexm said:


> Not sure what the problem is, other than it sounding a little immature. If they can find a willing dude to serve drinks and snacks, that's his prerogative. If he's single and looking, it might even be beneficial to him.
> 
> I would not like my wife attending something like that, I suppose, but other than that, to each their own.


For clarifications sake, I don't have any issues here, and am looking forward to getting a nice relaxing evening by myself, and actually getting to use the remote control  In the context of so called "boys nights" and "ladies nights", it's just not very often that the coed nature of many of them is spelled out so blatantly.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> What? Ladies want a ladies night and they are talking a little chit in good fun. I still don't see what the issue is.


So grow a sense of humor rather than a pair. Sigh.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL...I'm not sure why you were given the 'advice' to show it to HR. This was done on FACEBOOK and sent to the ladies she WORKS with, it wasn't posted on the company website nor was it a poster she hung up at work. How the hell does HR even fit INTO the equation?
> 
> I see nothing wrong with having a house boy serve hors d'oeuvres and drinks. But if he looks like the red-headed guy from Revenge of the Nerds, I vote for getting my own drinks and snacks.


Just finished HR training yesterday if it is done to a coworker even off hours not on site it can be seen as sexual harassment.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

samyeagar said:


> Just because I wanted to throw the grenade in here that hasn't been thrown in a while...
> 
> One of my wife's coworkers posted a "So Ladies, who would be interested in a Ladies poker night?" to presumably all her coworkers Facebook pages. It was somehow lost on all of them when one of the first replies, from the original poster, that was quite well received, was lets invite so and so guy because "It would be great to have a MAN serve us snacks and drinks."



Will said server be clothed?


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

"Single sex nights that aren't named quite right"...LOL

That title doesn't sound quite right...

"Single Sex Nights"...Hmmmmmm


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

samyeagar said:


> In the context of so called "boys nights" and "ladies nights", it's just not very often that the coed nature of many of them is spelled out so blatantly.


Well, I've had a lot of boys nights which are just that..... We go to a bar, grab a couple beers, talk, go bowling, play pool, whatever ..... but nothing that my wife would care about if she was magically watching the whole time.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I'm not sure i understand what the issue is here...


 Lets reverse the gender on this post to coworkers: A coworker posted "So Men, who would be interested in a Men’s poker night?" And lets invite so and so woman because "It would be great to have a WOMAN serve us snacks and drinks”.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

WildMustang said:


> Will said server be clothed?


I have no idea who the guy is, but it seemed like he is one of their coworkers, so presumably he would be.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

sokillme said:


> Just finished HR training yesterday if it is done to a coworker even off hours not on site it can be seen as sexual harassment.


This is the potential issue with this post. If the shoe were on the other foot and HR caught wind that males were making comments like this about a female employee, you know there would be a stink. Being the politically correct world we are moving to, the male co-worker could legitimately claim sexual harassment based on the comments of the women from the office.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

TRy said:


> Lets reverse the gender on this post to coworkers: A coworker posted "So Men, who would be interested in a Men’s poker night?" And lets invite so and so woman because "It would be great to have a WOMAN serve us snacks and drinks”.


 Yep, They'd be drawn and quartered, then brought up on harassment charges.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

TRy said:


> TheDudeLebowski said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure i understand what the issue is here...
> ...


That's an old joke women have been using for ages now. Woman always joke around about men serving them for a change. If this happened at my job I would just laugh it off. 

Likewise if I were putting together a men's poker night, I would also rub it in the ladies faces a little bit. "Sure you can come, but you have to stay in the kitchen where you belong" they would laugh and call me an a-hole and move on. 

Its the loser men and women out there who are spoiling the fun for everyone else! Adult men and women should be able to have a night out, just the men or women, without the other feeling hurt. They should also be able to joke around at one another's expenses without fear of some lonely depressed self absorbed jerk ruining everyone's fun and running off to HR to taddle on every one like a little kid.

I still don't see what these ladies did wrong. Share a laugh at a joke?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> That's an old joke women have been using for ages now. Woman always joke around about men serving them for a change. If this happened at my job I would just laugh it off.
> 
> Likewise if I were putting together a men's poker night, I would also rub it in the ladies faces a little bit. "Sure you can come, but you have to stay in the kitchen where you belong" they would laugh and call me an a-hole and move on.
> 
> ...


I agree that some people are too sensitive about some things. I however am not a huge fan of designed coed get togethers where spouses are purposely excluded, especially when they are presented as something else.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

How is it a coed event? She called it a ladies night and then joked about a man coming to serve them refreshments. 

Did you take that as a serious invitation? I think there would have to be a lot more context to do so. Did he accept the "offer" or even read it for that matter? 

If I say to a friend, "we should go to Tijuana and pick up some hookers and weed," it is not meant seriously nor is anyone likely to take it so.


----------

